# Another Leaf And Ale Score :)



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my latest score from Leaf and Ale. Mike was nice enough to put a selection of Tats together for me as I have only had the Black Label and wanted to try some others. And I had to pick up some more Illusione's :biggrin: Mike also included a Red Dot Cohiba as an extra, which is funny because I was just saying yesterday I wanted to try the Dominican Cohiba. Must have read my mind. Thanks again Mike.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Really excellent pick up


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Very Nice! Mike is one of my favorite retailers, for sure!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome smokes there!!! Looks like Mike read your mind!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn, Mathew you realy did a sweet pickup this time!! WTG Brother!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Tatuaje P2 Robusto has already been sacrificed to the fire gods. Its a great smoke for the price. I will defiantely be buying more


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice selection.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grabs! Nothing wrong w/a a little "T&I" (Tats & Illusiones):lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice and that Mike hooked you up!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike's costomer sevice is the best


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Doogie said:


> Mike's costomer sevice is the best


It is. The order was shipped Friday afternoon and arrived to me in the UK on Monday morning! That is unbelievable!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

wow all great smokes there


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

UNFAIR!!! Great looking smokes


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> UNFAIR!!! Great looking smokes


Quoted for truth! I'm going to have to get in touch with Mike and get an order placed myself.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Real nice score there!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> Quoted for truth! I'm going to have to get in touch with Mike and get an order placed myself.


Mike will hook you up


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that my friend is a sampler!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats good stuff right there! Mike is da man!

Is it me or is that a new Cohiba? I have never seen that band before...did they reband the old red dot or is that a new blend?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

They did release a new blend at the show if i am not mistaking... That night not be it but it looks new so it prob is...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Thats good stuff right there! Mike is da man!
> 
> Is it me or is that a new Cohiba? I have never seen that band before...did they reband the old red dot or is that a new blend?


Damn I didn't even notice till you said something. But yeah the old band (or the one I know) is black and cream (black top and bottem) and that one is gold and white.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great score!! Very tasty sampling indeed


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice score.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice haul man. They all look tasty!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups....awesome selection there


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, excellent score  Nice one Mike.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice smokes there matt !!! im jealous...i havent had any tats yet  soon tho i aims to try one  and the illusones are rad !! good score


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn Matt, Mike DID hook you up! Some amazing smokes there my bro! Just brilliant! 

CD


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Nice score ....


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

the only bad deal from leaf and ale is the deal you pass on.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pickup!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, the new Cohiba is called Puro Dominicana. It's a DR Puro and it smokes really nice. I found them to be similar to the Aurora Anos, but they do carry a pretty steep price point. Just what you would expect from Cohiba.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

leafandale said:


> Yes, the new Cohiba is called Puro Dominicana. It's a DR Puro and it smokes really nice. I found them to be similar to the Aurora Anos, but they do carry a pretty steep price point. Just what you would expect from Cohiba.


Thanks again for the extra Mike. What is the price point on the Cohiba? Will I need to start saing if I like it :lol:


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Thanks again for the extra Mike. What is the price point on the Cohiba? Will I need to start saing if I like it :lol:


Priced between $13.50 and $20.50 (MSRP) in Corona, Robusto, Toro and Churchill. They are set to start shipping the 2nd week of October.


----------

